# How much should neutering cost?



## SquirmyPoodle (Mar 2, 2009)

I just received a quote from my vet to neuter my 2 y.o. 6lb toy (it's mandatory in Los Angeles for dogs his age so we don't really have a choice). 

They gave me a range (based on the amount of fluids, meds etc. that he'll need during surgery) and I'm pretty sure it's outrageous but I'm new to this stuff--get ready for it:

$590-$760

Is that ridiculous or normal? Knowing that the county does it for something like $60, I was a bit shocked! I don't really want to take him to the county-I don't believe in going to the lowest bidder for my healthcare and I feel the same about him. 

If I pay that much at the vet am I getting ripped off?


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

I love my babies dearly but I doubt I would be willing to pay quite that much for a neuter.... Thats just me. My vet I think charged me like 200.00 tops for my smaller dogs? I'm not entirely sure why it would cost more than 700 except that in your area it's required and soooooooo vets have a bit of an advantage there. One more reason I am against this type of legislation. 
That said, I understand where you are comming from about not wanting to go to the cheapest place for healthcare. I wonder, is there a vet that you would trust that has prices someplace in between?


----------



## SquirmyPoodle (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow Wonderpup- that's hugely cheaper!

I priced out a vet my friend recommended and they seemed cheaper at first, but if you add in the initial exam (since it's a new vet) and the initial blood panels, it comes to about the same anyway. Long-term that vet seems cheaper, but if I change vets right now the cost of switching and initial exams eats up the difference in cost anyway. 

Hey los angelinos--have any recommendations?


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

My maltese which is 6 pounds was neutered at nine months (and had retained puppy teeth pulled while under and microchipped) for $250 which included an IV and antibiotics and pain meds.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

OMG thats outragious! 

I payed $90.00 for my 17 lb Rat Terrier last yr. I would certainly check around because $500.00 is what I would expect to pay at my old vet for my 95 lb Pit Bull. 

You should have a low cost spay/nuet vet or one your county can recommend for that procedure. Ecspecially since its mandatory where you live. I would call your local shelter. Im in Cali as well but Nor cal.

Of course, unless you don't mind paying $500.00.


----------



## SquirmyPoodle (Mar 2, 2009)

SECRETO said:


> OMG thats outragious!
> 
> Of course, unless you don't mind paying $500.00.


Haha of COURSE I mind! I did some research before I asked the vet for a quote and I know that I can go to one of the low cost clinics- they have them available at all of the LA area shelters, but I am just skeptical about taking him there b/c my vet is so much cleaner. . . I don't know if my vet is $500 cleaner though!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

SquirmyPoodle said:


> Haha of COURSE I mind! I did some research before I asked the vet for a quote and I know that I can go to one of the low cost clinics- they have them available at all of the LA area shelters, but I am just skeptical about taking him there b/c my vet is so much cleaner. . . *I don't know if my vet is $500 cleaner though*!


LOL....Ya maybe not huh!

I know our shelter refer's out to the vet clinics here in town. Luckily, the one I go to is very clean and my dogs have recieved great care the few times Ive taken them now. I do know that low cost vets don't monitor the dogs during the procedure like reg vets do and you normally have to pay for additional pain meds if you request them. The meds are cheap though.

I would only choose to have a procedure done with minimal monitoring if my dog is young though. I wouldn't if my dog was older and or had a medical condition. 

Well, let us know what you decide.


----------



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Ohh good lord I just did the conversion to Aussie dollars and thats over $900 for us 
That is highway robbery as far as I'm concerned, pain meds or not! Our vets might charge $100 for a neuter on that size dog, if you wanted them gold plated and returned to you you might pay $500 our money but $900!!!!!


----------



## Michelle Underwood (Aug 15, 2008)

Oh my! I just had Baxter neutered a few months ago and it was just under $100.


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

For Wrigley to get neutered (he is a standard poodle) I'm looking at around $80. I'd definitely shop around!


----------



## SquirmyPoodle (Mar 2, 2009)

I think my vet must have seen me wipe myself with money or something--and then passed the word on to all the other vets in LA. 

I called another vet and they wanted $345, which sounded good. But then add in the $150-200 for initial bloodwork and checkup, and it's the same price. 

It's not like I'm asking them to preserve his manhood in a gold cast (although Australia is looking like a nice place to live right about now, Blue Fox!).

So then here's a vet etiquette question--even though I've talked with them about bringing Carter in for the neutering, can I bring him to the county and then still go back to my vet? What if he needs antibiotics for an infection or something? Is that awkward?


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

SquirmyPoodle said:


> I think my vet must have seen me wipe myself with money or something--and then passed the word on to all the other vets in LA.
> 
> I called another vet and they wanted $345, which sounded good. But then add in the $150-200 for initial bloodwork and checkup, and it's the same price.
> 
> ...



That should be no problem in my opinion. Im sure many people go to the county instead and then continue check-ups at there regular vet. If they give you trouble about it then maybe they aren't quite the right vet for you. Well thats my opinion. lol


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

SquirmyPoodle said:


> It's not like I'm asking them to preserve his manhood in a gold cast
> QUOTE]
> 
> ROFL, well for that price maybe you should !!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SquirmyPoodle said:


> I just received a quote from my vet to neuter my 2 y.o. 6lb toy (it's mandatory in Los Angeles for dogs his age so we don't really have a choice).
> 
> They gave me a range (based on the amount of fluids, meds etc. that he'll need during surgery) and I'm pretty sure it's outrageous but I'm new to this stuff--get ready for it:
> 
> ...



Yes that is a rip off I am in Los Angeles also. Go to north figueroa animal hospital dr vaquez is the best . You can also go to the golden state humane society its in long beach but its a no profit organization. There are so many free spay and neuters all around Los Angeles


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

I spayed my dog last year and it was $200 - and it was for the new advanced laser surgery (which came highly recommended). A neuter is usually much less, since it's not internal surgery like spaying (meaning inside their body).


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

For a small (under 25lbs) female dog here (rural Oklahoma) its $80.00. At the spay and neuter clinics its $35.00

I have personally worked 25 low cost clinics, with the vet and in recovery and they got more one on one attention they they would at a Vets office. In the 1,000 plus animals they have altered they have only "lost" 2 animals and that was a flea ridden cat and a dog with a severely infected uterus.

Why do you have to have a blood work and a checkup? For neutering at my Vets you just pay for the neuter and I have never been told I have to have blood work and a check up before hand on any of my animals for any reason. That just seams like over kill.

Anyway I would say save your money and go to a low cost clinic they are just as save and efficient as that is ALL that they do.

If your Vet turns you down because you chose to go elsewhere he needs a good swift kick in the ass. Vet etiquette, does your Doctor get offended when you take over the counter meds? I would think not.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

WOW!! That is high way robbery in my opinion. I paid $120 to have my adult female doberman spayed three years ago, and that is a large dog female that has internal surgery. I paid $55 to have my male toy poodle neutered last week, it is a quick easy surgery compared to a female spay. I know some vet hospitals around here that insist on having blood drawn, a full physical and other pre-operation stuff done before they will put an animal to sleep for spay/neutering and thus the costs rise pretty high.

My personal opinion is that is overkill. I guess that they want to be sure that the animal is healthy enough to be put to sleep so nothing bad happens to it, but I (and my parents when I was a kid) have had plenty of dogs/cats spayed/neutered over the past 40 years and we have never had any go through all that pre-testing and have never lost any pet during their surgery. My current vet does not do this pre stuff and I have never had any problems with my animals being fixed and the cost is MUCH lower. 

I, too, would suggest you go to a clinic that is more reasonable.


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm so glad to find this thread! I just got a quote for my mini last week and they said it would be 675!!!! 

I thought that sounded really high but I had no idea how high it really was...Now I'm wondering if I'm overpaying for shots as well...


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that the cost of neuter/spay is absolutely ridiculous, maybe more would be done if the price wasn't so outrageous. I don't know about where you live, but in the county we live in, here in California, even though it does cost so much to have our pets spay/neuter, we make it up in the costs of dog licenses. It costs $150 yr. per dog for (intact) dogs and I believe it is $50 per dog for (neuter/spay) dogs, quite a difference.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

http://www.nomorehomelesspets.org/spay.html check out this site, I'm sure you can find somewhere in your area!

Lots of places do the big fix van and speuter your pet for a lot cost as a way to reward owners for actually getting the surgery done to help reduce the pet population.

Neutering normally costs less than a spay.. and it's a faster recovery, I don't know what your wacko vets are thinking.


----------

